# Bow hunter FreeStyle Question ?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

No need to correct you, you are absolutely correct. Just remember, the 12" is from the riser and includes any quick disconnects you may be using. And, v-bars cannot point towards the target.

>>------>


----------

